# Replacing tower gears in Broadway Limited Steam Loco



## gordo53 (Jul 28, 2019)

I am about to begin disassembling a Broadway Limited steam locomotive in order to replace the tower gears. I've had it apart once before so I'm ok there. Was wondering if anyone has experience actually replacing the gears. The shafts that the gears rotate on are pressed into the tower. I've talked to Broadway Limited and have a pretty good idea what to expect, but if anybody has an "oh by the way" I'd love to hear about it.Thanks to all in advance.


----------

